# Removable Paint on Brick?



## andyb (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone knew of a paint that could be easily removed from brick.

I am not a painter, I'm in Film & Video. I'm doing a commercial and we need to paint a brick wall, but it needs to be able to come off afterwards.

Probably the biggest challenge with this is that we are painting over a mural that is already there. So the paint needs to come off easily enough as to not damage the permanent paint that's already there.

I only need black and white paint if that makes it easier, but would like the option of using color.

It's a big area that we are covering so hopefully it's not expensive.

Does anyone know of such a temporary paint, or paint alternative?

Thanks alot!


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Bild a wall,


----------



## andyb (Mar 4, 2010)

Unfortunately, I do not have the option to "bild" a wall.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't know if it will come off brick or not as I believe they recommend a surface that has been painted before but there are numerous systems like this

http://www.magiccolors.net/removeit.html

There is a phone number and you can call and ask and if is not the right fit for unsealed brick they might be able to steer you into the proper direction. With that said...

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


Normally a ban goes along with this yada yada yada script but I will leave it alone for a bit to give you a chance to see the link I posted incase it can help you.


----------

